# Adaptar señal de CD a entrada de Fono.



## Juan B (Ago 13, 2008)

Estoy intentando adaptar la señal prcedente de un CD, a una entrada de Phono de un amplificador, que no tiene otro tipo de entrada.
Me han prestado un adaptador de la marca Vivanco (concretamente el SC112) pero con él, se oye mucho ruído de fondo y no me gusta nada.
He probado de poner una resistencia en paralelo a la señal de entrada, para derivar a masa parte de la señal, pero el valor de la resistencia casi ha de ser cero, para que funcione y no creo que sea muy bueno para el reproductor de CD.
Luego he probado de intercalar una resistencia en serie, pero claro, las frecuencias graves, saturan la entrada.
Está claro que debería intercalar un pqueño filtro, pero no me salgo con él.
¿Puede alguien ayudarme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2008)

Para entrar una señal de "linea" como la de un reproductor de CD a través de una entrada "Fono" necesitas una red adaptadora RIAA inversa y un atenuadór importante = Complicado
Sería más fácil que mandes tu señal directamente al potenciómetro de volumen.


----------



## Juan B (Ago 13, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para entrar una señal de "linea" como la de un reproductor de CD a través de una entrada "Fono" necesitas una red adaptadora RIAA inversa y un atenuadór importante = Complicado
> Sería más fácil que mandes tu señal directamente al potenciómetro de volumen.


He estado probando de entrar la señal, directamente al amplificador (propiamente dicho), después del previo que lleva, pero entonces es poca señal y se escucha muy bajito, aún con el volumen al máximo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2008)

Entonces te aconsejo que agregues un pequeño preamplificador con un operacional doble que adapte tu señal para ingresar por el potenciómetro de volumen, la alimentación la sacas del mismo amplificador y el esquema es mucho más sencillo que una adaptación RIIA inversa.

Si te das maña podrías reformar el amplificador, la entrada de fono para hacerla "Plana" y de linea.


----------



## Juan B (Ago 13, 2008)

La intención era la de modificar la entrada fono del previo, pero no tengo esquema y no he sido capaz de modificarla, para convertirla en una entrada aux.
La verdad es que me gustaría mucho más que añadir un preamplificador, pero no he sabido como hacerlo.  ops: 
¿Cómo puedo hacer un previo sencillo (estéreo) para dejarlo dentro del amplificador y que tenga un mínimo de calidad? De esa manera, desviaría la entrada de fono, al previo añadido, para que de la señal al amplificador.
Es una opción muy válida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2008)

Tu amplificador posee controles de tono ?


Edit:
Si los tiene, puedes agregar esto, lo alimentas con la tensión positiva que encuentres en el amplificador, debes calcular RX según la tensión que tengas y un consumo de 12mA.
Te da una ganancia de casi 5:1, la salidas las mandas al potenciómetro de volumen (Reemplazando las existentes del extremo del potenciómetro que NO es tierra)

Si tu amplificador NO tiene control de tonos, te puedo buscar un previo que los tenga para mejorar el sonido


----------



## Juan B (Ago 13, 2008)

Fogonazo, el amplificador sí que tiene controles de graves y agudos, así que ese previo es ideal. Es pequeño y cabrá de sobras dentro de la caja del amplificador.
A ver si mañana me da tiempo de ir a buscar los integrados, lo monto este fin de semana y lo pruebo.
Muchas gracias por los consejos. La verdad es que no se me ocurría ningún esquema de previo, que fuese reducido.


----------

